# Every Door Direct Mail



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

Just throwing out there an idea for you guys who still do direct mail advertising. This is a fairly new program from the USPS tha does not require any permits and is fairly cheap. This program sends to every house on a select mail route. Search for it on the internet or go to your local post office and pick up the information, which is what I did. To put it in perpsective I am sending 700 pieces to a target neighborhood for under $90.00 in postage. Just trying to help some guys out.


----------



## highmark923 (Feb 3, 2011)

Great information, thanks for sharing!


----------



## CS-LAWNSERVICE (Sep 3, 2011)

born2farm;1304282 said:


> Just throwing out there an idea for you guys who still do direct mail advertising. This is a fairly new program from the USPS tha does not require any permits and is fairly cheap. This program sends to every house on a select mail route. Search for it on the internet or go to your local post office and pick up the information, which is what I did. To put it in perspective I am sending 700 pieces to a target neighborhood for under $90.00 in postage. Just trying to help some guys out.


Keep us informed on the outcome of this .


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

I will let you know what kind of response I get out of this. First round of post cards is going out tomorrow. If you have any specific questions pm me.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

You have them do the print to correct? I did look into it when you design you flier online with them and they have it printed and mailer out.


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

grandview;1304585 said:


> You have them do the print to correct? I did look into it when you design you flier online with them and they have it printed and mailer out.


I am not sure on which program that is. For this one I had my local print shop print me up the post cards then you bundle them and print off the appropriate paperwork and take it to the post office. I do not know if I would want the postal service printing them for me or not. This way I still have complete control of when they go out and actually have the post cards in my hands.


----------



## NickT (Feb 1, 2011)

Sounds like a good idea, any chance we get to see your postcards?


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

I will try and get a copy of my post cards up later tonight.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

born2farm;1304619 said:


> I am not sure on which program that is. For this one I had my local print shop print me up the post cards then you bundle them and print off the appropriate paperwork and take it to the post office. I do not know if I would want the postal service printing them for me or not. This way I still have complete control of when they go out and actually have the post cards in my hands.


Hey Brock thats a great idea. Thanks for the tip:waving:

Which site did you use to 'print off the appropriate paperwork?"


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

sonds like a good idea and $90 seems reasonable


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

born2farm;1304619 said:


> I am not sure on which program that is. For this one I had my local print shop print me up the post cards then you bundle them and print off the appropriate paperwork and take it to the post office. I do not know if I would want the postal service printing them for me or not. This way I still have complete control of when they go out and actually have the post cards in my hands.


Was confused when you said post office .I do that every year for landscaping. 5,000 post cards sent out to the zip codes I want.


----------



## Remstar (Sep 4, 2011)

I use the canada post option. This year I sent out 140,000 postcards in my area. Throw enough money at anything and it will produce results.


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

on a 140,000 how many new accounts do you think you will pick up


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

I havelooked at direct mail before and the numbers did not add up for the goals at the time. This looks like alot better rate. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Figure about1- 3% call back on them.


----------



## Remstar (Sep 4, 2011)

1-3% is very optimistic Or mabey you just have a very needy area. Based on my results you can expect 1 call per 1000 sent, or less (.0005 - .001%). Real world results based on a professionally designed marketing peice. Off 140,000 I generated around 100-150 leads. Its hard to tell bc I have lots of other ad sources where they could be calling me but the phone definatly got hot for a while.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Yes some calls do come in but a lot of them are bottom feeders and looking at price only.


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

I looked into this once upon a time and for 10,000 postcards the USPS wanted $1800 just postage


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Cost me 1100.00 for 5000 postcards mailing and the guys fee to send them out.


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

grandview;1313094 said:


> Cost me 1100.00 for 5000 postcards mailing and the guys fee to send them out.


was it worth it for the new business you got


----------



## Remstar (Sep 4, 2011)

1100 is standard for 5000. I think its worth it.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Remstar;1313231 said:


> 1100 is standard for 5000. I think its worth it.


So if everyone is correct with their percentage rates you are lucky to see 5 calls from the 5000 post cards sent out.... sounds risky for 1100 bucks.


----------



## Chris112lee (Nov 2, 2010)

Remstar;1313073 said:


> 1-3% is very optimistic Or mabey you just have a very needy area. Based on my results you can expect 1 call per 1000 sent, or less (.0005 - .001%). Real world results based on a professionally designed marketing peice. Off 140,000 I generated around 100-150 leads. Its hard to tell bc I have lots of other ad sources where they could be calling me but the phone definatly got hot for a while.


1/1000 = .1% not .001%


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

THEGOLDPRO;1313239 said:


> So if everyone is correct with their percentage rates you are lucky to see 5 calls from the 5000 post cards sent out.... sounds risky for 1100 bucks.


Yes and no. It's target marketing. If you take a 2 inch ad out in a local page it could be 100 bucks each week and if you get calls outside your service area it's a waste of money.


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

grandview;1313273 said:


> Yes and no. It's target marketing. If you take a 2 inch ad out in a local page it could be 100 bucks each week and if you get calls outside your service area it's a waste of money.


Exactly. The last couple years I did news paper ads and spent way more money then I did this year on direct mail. With a newspaper, either they are going to look over your add or you spend all day answering calls that are way out of your service area. This way the people are going to at least glance at your post card and hopefully hang it up, or remember the logo so when my second round goes out it strikes there memory again.

On another note I have not received any calls from my first round yet. I put an early signing discount with them if they sign by October 15th, hoping to bring some interest. Im hoping I get pounded with calls on the 14th. Also my next two rounds should be more effective with them being closer to winter.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care (Nov 23, 2007)

Very interesting for sure.. I may text you for more details sometime.


----------

